# Installing Linux Package Obsidian



## happy-yoga (Jan 18, 2021)

I want to use a package called Obsidian https://obsidian.md/
They have appimages and a .deb package.
What is the best way to get this to work in FreeBSD? I read in the manual that Linux packages can be installed.
I assume I would do this: `# kldload linux`  according to the manual https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html

I read this thread but it isn't clear how to get data.tar.XX subfile from the main archive and extract/copy files by hand to your linux emulation chroot/directory and hope it will run. How do you find the linux emulation chroot/directory? 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/convert-and-install-debian-package-on-freebsd.21317/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> How do you find the linux emulation chroot/directory?


It's /compat/linux by default.


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 22, 2021)

Are there any other ways to install Linux packages on FreeBSD? I read the section 10.2 in the manual. Is there more involved than just this?

What are the steps involved to get a .deb package installed on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2021)

As far as I know .deb packages are just an archive plus some metadata. Extract the files and copy them, ignore the metadata.


----------



## tingo (Jan 22, 2021)

or use archivers/dpkg...


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 23, 2021)

So is it as simple as installing dpkg? I am still new to FreeBSD so I am trying to understand. How would I load the Debian package?


tingo said:


> or use archivers/dpkg...


----------



## tingo (Jan 23, 2021)

If you are not familiar with dpkg, I suggest reading the man page.
Please people - do your own homework first!


----------



## trasz@ (Feb 3, 2021)

The easiest way might be to use debootstrap, as described at https://wiki.freebsd.org/LinuxJails.  This will take care of all the dependencies for you.  I can't find the Obsidian package in Ubuntu repos, though.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 6, 2022)

happy-yoga were you able to install this? 

I'm trying to do the same but unable to do so after extracting the data file from the debian into `/compat/linux`


----------



## shkhln (Sep 7, 2022)

Obviously not. You are also not going to get very far: Debian and CentOS (the base distribution for /compat/linux) have completely different directory structures.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 7, 2022)

shkhln I saw SirDice recommend to simply copy the data.tar.XX file extracted from the Debian binary and copy it in the /compat/linux folder - which is what I also tried. Maybe I should copy the other files extracted too besides the data.tar.XX file?  

Speaking of progress - I think I am close - if someone with more experience can just nudge me in the right direction I think I could get this to work. Take a look at this post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...e-management-software-how-do-i-proceed.86374/


----------

